# Giving up my jobs



## Ruth Goode (Sep 1, 2010)

I was on maternity leave, ended up on a very long one but today I have decided after went to 'Focus to work' meeting yesterday and emailed my bosses (2 jobs) this morning that I won't be coming back to work (due to travelling to meet clients and I felt I cant be far away from Carly) and also there are no grandparents or father involved so I have no choice but to become a full time carer for Carly and now I felt rather sad.  I was adviced to apply for carer's allowance I know its not much but I would rather be a full time carer for Carly until she can managed her diabetes on her own.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 1, 2010)

My opinion is you have made the right decision.........setting carly up with the right skills to manage on her own is paramount..............


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 1, 2010)

What a brave decision to make. Carly will be incredibly grateful to you when she's older.

Em


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 1, 2010)

Having read a few posts from you and other parents, I think you have little choice and I can only admire and respect the efforts you all put in to keep your children healthy.

Maybe in the future, you could either find work at home or go part time. See it as a temporary change of career. 

Rob


----------



## Steff (Sep 1, 2010)

Ruth I can only echo what the others have said , you have made the right choice hun, you do a  great job looking after C along with all the other parents the things you have to go through are tough enough without having to juggle work as well, maybe your bosses will be understanding and leave the job open for you for the future x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you all for this encouragement  yes I know I made the right choice for Carly.  I know my bosses will welcome me back when I'm ready to return one day, I have asked about working at home but my jobs involved driving to clients so its wont be possible, anyway I have my hands full with Carly and others.


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 3, 2010)

i dont really know your working arrangement but do you know that with DDA your employer should give you any emergeny time needed for your daughter until she is 18  can you have shorter hours and find a good childminder? i work 9 to 3 and i have any emergency time (unpaid ) for school hospital etc.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 4, 2010)

sadly my jobs involved travelling some over 100 miles each way, also sessions with clients can't be interrupted which isn't good for emergency - if I works someone else need to be available for Carly which is diffcult.
Also Carly have not started nursery yet, I need to be sure she will be looked after as its seem some parents have to go to school to test their children or to give them injections


----------



## grahams mum (Sep 4, 2010)

hi graham has  never been to nursery because i trusted  my childminder 100% and with the school after a lots of work i have been very lucky and my employer is always  so understanding (i think some of my collegue are also a bit gelous of the treatment that i am having because of my son )


----------

